# Newest thrift finds!



## xypex982 (Sep 20, 2009)

So I went to the local thrift store not expecting much because they haven't had anything worth while in so long, but I once did find a Cannon IVSB there so it does at times produce gold.

So I walk in and see two Konicas one for two bucks, and the other for three bucks with a pristine case. The two dollar one is a rangefinder and I have been dying for one, but little did I know how valuable it is! Its a great condition Konica Auto S3, and wow I cant wait to use it. The other Konica is a C35 EF. I am so pumped about them! I just have to get a weincell and hope the light seals are still ok enough to keep light out. I plan on keeping the C35, but the S3 may just get me an iphone 3GS 32gb, and still leave me enough pocket change to get a Canonet QL17 GIII

Excuse the quality the iphone cam sucks


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my! Great find! You'll love the quality of the pics on those two babies.


----------



## xypex982 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks man. I know im so excited, Ive only heard about how rare a s3 auto in the US is. I may just keep it since I think selling my old iphone will pretty much cover my 3gs anyways.

Anyways back to camera talk.
Any tips for a new rangefinder user?

Any place where I can get a Weincell other than
Micro-Tools
they are all sold out of the one I need and idk how fast they get more stock, and im antsy to shoot already. I don't want to use hearing aid batteries and have to judge the asa settings and muddy up my results.

Also how can I test my rangefinder, and the zone focus on the c35?

How good is the c35? Im not a massive fan of zone focusing, I assume you use a smaller apature to compensate for a lack of skill or accurate focus?

Lastly I really like that dinky lil vivitar flash, and used it on my AE-1 last night. Since it isn't synced to the camera and just fires when I use the shutter what is the max shutter speed I can use, and what do you think the power is so I can set that on the s3. I cant find any info on it.


Hahaha sorry for all the questions im just so happy to have found an affordable rangefinder, and one that is apparently so good!


----------



## Proteus617 (Sep 21, 2009)

xypex982 said:


> Any place where I can get a Weincell other than
> Micro-Tools
> they are all sold out of the one I need and idk how fast they get more stock, and im antsy to shoot already. I don't want to use hearing aid batteries and have to judge the asa settings and muddy up my results.



Weincells are zink-air hearing aid batteries.  I use the much cheaper hearing aid batteries in my Gossen with more than acceptable results.  
http://rick_oleson.tripod.com/index-111.html



xypex982 said:


> Also how can I test my rangefinder, and the zone focus on the c35?



Scotch Magic Tape across the film gate.


----------



## xypex982 (Sep 23, 2009)

Im kinda tired of jimmy rigging stuff for my cameras if I can do it properly at not much more cost. So Ill give the Weincell stock another week or so to restock. I just don't wanna do that guide and have pics come back that are not properly exposed and wonder if it is the meter or the battery.

Thanks for the tape trick tip/


----------



## compur (Sep 23, 2009)

Plenty of Wein cells on eBay.


----------



## xypex982 (Sep 23, 2009)

I didnt see and 675 Wein Cells on ebay and said forget it, so I ran down the street to CVS and got Duracell 675 1.4v hearing aid batteries. $7 for 6 and I have heard they do very well in the C35 and the S3. I was pleased to see my C35's meter immediately start working, but sadly the S3 is still unresponsive....

Any tips on trying to get the s3 to work myself?


----------



## Proteus617 (Sep 24, 2009)

xypex982 said:


> Any tips on trying to get the s3 to work myself?



Maybe a battery issue?  The zinc/airs are thinner and sometimes dont make contact.  My Gossen needs a tiny shim of folded aluminum foil underneath so it contacts both top and bottom of the battery compartment.


----------



## compur (Sep 24, 2009)

xypex982 said:


> sadly the S3 is still unresponsive....
> 
> Any tips on trying to get the s3 to work myself?



Define "unresponsive."


----------



## xypex982 (Sep 24, 2009)

Unresponsive as in when I put the battery in the needle in the viewfinder doesn't move, and looking at the lens the apature blades don't respond.

I'll try the foil when I get home.


----------



## jbylake (Sep 24, 2009)

No fair man, stuff like this never happens to me!

Really...that was a cool find!...

J.:thumbup:


----------



## compur (Sep 24, 2009)

xypex982 said:


> Unresponsive as in when I put the battery in the needle in the viewfinder doesn't move, and looking at the lens the apature blades don't respond.
> 
> I'll try the foil when I get home.



Is the battery compartment clean?  Does it look there's any corrosion from
battery leakage in the past?


----------



## xypex982 (Oct 17, 2009)

No corrosion, but dang I stripped the little plastic battery cover and now cant get it open.


----------



## xypex982 (Nov 6, 2009)

So now that I have an Electro GSN, and although I infinitely love the Konica Auto S3 and know how lucky I am to have found it I plan on selling it. What do you think one in my condition is worth? I see them in great condition on ebay going for $250. Mine obviously isn't in such condition, I was thinking of doing a buy it now at $100.

Problems:
Viewfinder glass is roughed up, but looks fine when you look through it.
Battery cap is stripped
Meter didn't work with a battery in it
Light seals gummed up.

Other than that the shutter fires well at all speeds and all controls move and such just fine.

More pics of it.


----------

